# Silver bars/purity question



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2009)

I know that this forum is meant more for refining but I have a question regarding purity of silver bars. How do you know that a bar (say a 10 oz. silver bar) is what is stamped on it. Engelhard and JM have a reputation that most know of but their bars usually command too high of a premium. How do you know if lesser brands (e.g., Academy, A-mark, others) are legit? I ask not because I'm questioning these brands more that if a brand is new to me how do I learn/know about them prior to buying PM (and paying closer to spot)? 
Thanks!


----------



## peter i (Apr 24, 2009)

What you "pay for" in the mark is the confidence in the system behind it. 

That's why most countries have some sort of rules regarding the stamping of precious metals, and proof houses to back them up.

If the stamp is forged, the bar is likely forged too. If you do not trust the stamp, the only thing to do is to pay for an assay (but the whole idea of the proof houses is, that they do perform the assays).


----------



## 4metals (May 12, 2009)

I have seen 'Enhgelhard' silver 100 oz bars, cast with their logo, which had been modified. Someone bored holes from one end to hollow the bar out and replaced the weight removed with tin lead alloy. A piece of silver was brazed on the end and polished up to leave a nice looking bar that weighed the exact weight. They had removed 70% of the silver and sold the bars as fine silver bars. 
We caught one melting down in the furnace to expose what had been done. I was amazed, it was a well crafted fake which profited the craftsman around 70 ounces per bar. If I didn't see it myself I wouldn't believe it. 
Now we melt everything we buy!


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Wouldn't melting the bars increase the amount of work you have to put in to get the silver clean again?

An easier and more energy efficient method would be drilling holes in the bar yourself and checking the purity of the removed material.


----------

